# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  اسطوانات الغاز لها تاريخ صلاحية

## الوسادة

*



هل تعلم أن اسطوانات الغاز لها تاريخ صلاحية ؟؟؟
!!! الكثير منا لا يعلمون ذلك

فاسطوانات الغاز منتهية الصلاحية خطيرة للغاية
و قد تؤدي الى حوادث خطيرة لا قدر الله

فلذلك يجب ان تكون منتبها
عند إستبدال اسطوانات الغاز لدى محل الغاز

طريقة التأكد من صلاحية أسطوانة الغاز

تاريخ إنتهاء صلاحية الإسطوانة مكتوب بطريقة ترميز خاصة وسهلة جداً

A

يعني الربع الأول من السنة



B

يعني الربع الثاني من ا لسنة



C


يعني الربع الثالث من السنة




D

يعني الربع الرابع من السنة

وهذه الحروف متبوعة بـرقمين يدلان على السنة الميلادية

فمثلاً
D06
تعني انتهاء صلاحية الإسطوانة في الربع الرابع من عام 2006

B09
تعني انتهاء صلاحية الإسطوانة في الربع الثاني من عام 2009*

----------


## فيروز

معلومة انا شخصيا ما بعرفها شكرا على الإفادة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورة على المعلومة الهامة 
الله يعطيكِ العافية

*

----------


## علاء سماره

الوساده مشكوره على المعلومة
لأنو فعلا الواحد يشتري بدون ما يعرف

----------


## shams spring

*يا سلاااااام
اول مرة بسمع بهالمعلومة
والله بصراحه لازم الواحد يحتطاط لهيك اشياء
.
.
الف شكر هدوووووووووووووولة على هالمعلومة المهمة*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*هدييييييييييييييييل ... من وين جايبة هالمعلومات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ع فكرة المعلومات مش صحيحة يا ريت تتأكدي قبل نشر هالخبر ... انا بدي اضلني أعلّم فيكي وبعدين معك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

بمزح معك لا تصدقي ولي بتعمليها هههههه
.
.
جد اول مرة بسمع بهيك خبر .. يسلمو*

----------


## الوسادة

*ههههههههههههه ليش مش صحيحة أكيد هاد مو عنا لأنه الجرات اللي عنا بتشبه كل شي الا الجرات*

----------

